
Ask HN: LLC or Corp for Pre-Seed, Expected Raise Startup - trytozoom
I&#x27;m exploring starting a company (based in California) and have fortunately gotten some strong interest from an initial funder. The company would be in a sector where securing funding is essential to even getting to a MVP, but I can do a little exploration with my own funds. Given that there&#x27;s a good chance of securing funding, or at least pursuing funding in the next few months, how should I form an entity to house that exploration? LLC? C-Corp? S-Corp?<p>I see many posts saying that C-Corp is best for raising funding, but that LLC is easiest for an initial exploration. In this case is it best to do LLC then convert? C-Corp right now? S-Corp right now?<p>Any advice, including that I&#x27;m mistaken on my available option, is much appreciated!
======
throwaway2019Z
Easier to form an LLC and convert to C/S-Corp later than the other way around.
Investor interest also has a funny way of vanishing overnight.

~~~
solo1preneur
> Investor interest also has a funny way of vanishing overnight.

too true...

------
rajacombinator
Do you need to form an entity at all while you are exploring? I think it is
best to defer C Corp formation until a 6+ figure check is on the table.

